# Cuttingboard- dye/stain/coloring??



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

I have been asked to make a Cuttingboard that look like they have been colored in some way. 

This is what they found, but I honestly have no idea how this can be done and safe for use. 

http://www.sundancecatalog.com/prod...olor+tipped++cutting+board.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like milk paint, which I believe is non toxic.


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Looks like milk paint, which I believe is non toxic.


I have only read about milk paint, will it create a film? Would it wash off in water?
Thanks


----------



## Tennessee (May 30, 2012)

If it is milk paint, it is basically hard, colored calcium when it dries, and is tough as nails. Most strippers won't even touch it. I am not sure it is food safe, depending on what the coloring had in it. It also might be they just dipped the wood into strong vegetable dye and left it for a while, but I have to admit it does have that milk paint look.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The coating covers the grain so it appears to be like paint. Could be milk paint as other reply stated.

Sundance certainly are not shy on their pricing. Way too much for such a simple design.

Is this board going to actually be used for cutting? If so paint would should the cut marks immediately.

Stain does penetrate some, but does not go deep. Stain has pigments which contain the colour.

Dyes penetrate better, but still depends on the wood species. The dyes are colour disolved in a solvent. The wood absorbs the solvent, and when it dries, it leaves the colour behind. 

Hard maple for example will take a dye better than stain, but it will not go deep.

If the person wants some colour AND wants to use the board for cutting, I would use woods which have the colour.

This is an example. The main slab is hard maple. The vertical stripes are bubinga. The dovetails are rosewood. The edge is pommele sapele. All of these are the natural woods. If this board were to be used for cutting, the cuts would show, but at least would be the same colour.

Also the board would be re-sanded and re-finished with ease. Not easy with paint/stain/dye.


----------



## Tennessee (May 30, 2012)

Very nice piece of work there...


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> The coating covers the grain so it appears to be like paint. Could be milk paint as other reply stated.
> 
> Sundance certainly are not shy on their pricing. Way too much for such a simple design.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info it really helped!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention that if this is to be decorative and you need certain colours, consider an epoxy material called In-Lace.

In this board I did an inlay of turquoise. The material is available in many colours. It is expensive, so normally applied in thinner inlays than in this board.








This is the bottom so shows the difference the In-Lace made to the board.








This is one place to find the material.
http://www.inlaceonline.com/


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

To get the look in the first photo, I would use a dye. You can get them in any color you want from red, blue, green, or yellow.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

